# Official Panasonic 2012 VIERA Smart TVs - Plasma thread - TC-PXX UT50, ST50, GT50, VT50,



## Robert Zohn

Starting the end of February to no later than early March we'll start to see the very first production of Panasonic's 2012 VIERA Smart TVs. 

Panasonic's 2012 pdp models are TC-P55VT50, TC-P65VT50, TC-P65GT50, TC-P60GT50, TC-P55GT50, TC-P50GT50, TC-P65ST50, TC-P60ST50, TC-P55ST50, TC-P50ST50, TC-P60UT50, TC-P55UT50, TC-P50UT50, TC-P42UT50.

I just finished our 2012 VIERA Smart pdf data sheet with technical specifications and good overall information. So far all professional reviewers and myself like what we see so far so the anticipation is very high on this newly designed line of pdp displays.

-Robert


----------



## Black Ops

I am very excited to hear more Robert. Keep up the good the work.


----------



## gimp

Robert Zohn said:


> Starting the end of February to no later than early March we'll start to see the very first production of Panasonic's 2012 VIERA Smart TVs.
> 
> Panasonic's 2012 pdp models are TC-P55VT50, TC-P65VT50, TC-P65GT50, TC-P60GT50, TC-P55GT50, TC-P50GT50, TC-P65ST50, TC-P60ST50, TC-P55ST50, TC-P50ST50, TC-P60UT50, TC-P55UT50, TC-P50UT50, TC-P42UT50.
> 
> I just finished our 2012 VIERA Smart pdf data sheet with technical specifications and good overall information. So far all professional reviewers and myself like what we see so far so the anticipation is very high on this newly designed line of pdp displays.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks Robert. FYI, on the bottom of page 3 "VT30 enjoys the following exclusive items:" should be "VT*5*0 enjoys the following exclusive items:"


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thanks Black Ops and gimp, I made the pdf datasheet late into the wee hours of the morning and needed a good proof reader. I found a few other typos and I need to add two more pages of good technical information. I'll fix the typos and get the revised pdf up shortly.

I have listened to all of the CES video's and I strongly feel that my interview with Panasonic's top technical trainer. Gregg Lee, who is the manager of all Nationwide trainers is the very best and most informative. 

I'll be posting Panasonic's production schedule over the next few days, but for now I can tell you we'll begin seeing the ST50s by early March or sooner and the ST50 will give us an indication on what we'll have with the GT50 and even the mighty VT50.

I meet with several TV reviewers at CES and we all agreed the new VIERA Smart TVs looked the best on and even off. 

Questions are encouraged. 

-Robert


----------



## RBTO

Thank's Robert. I almost went for a Panny plasma before Christmas, but heard rumors of the new 2012 units and decided to wait. It sound's like that might have been a worthwhile decision. Will stay tuned to this thread to see what the 2012 models have to offer. Keep that news coming!


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just received the latest update this evening from Panasonic on the projected delivery dates for the 2012 VIERA Smart TVs. Here's a taste of our projected first allotment deliveries, 50" ST50 Week 1 March, 65" VT50 Week 2 May 2012, 55" VT50 sooner.

I also listed our selling prices on my site.

-Robert


----------



## cleveland plasma

Yep, just like last year, that is going to leave shelf's bare for a while of Panasonic products  They did look pretty sweet though at CES.


----------



## cleveland plasma

Not sure if this was posted but the BOMB website is up for Panasonic >>> Click Here


----------



## dsskid

Robert Zohn said:


> Just received the latest update this evening from Panasonic on the projected delivery dates for the 2012 VIERA Smart TVs. Here's a taste of our projected first allotment deliveries, 50" ST50 Week 1 March, 65" VT50 Week 2 May 2012, 55" VT50 sooner.
> 
> I also listed our selling prices on my site.
> 
> -Robert


Robert, 
Your 65" Vt50 and 65" Gt30 are both $3,999?


----------



## Robert Zohn

cleveland plasma said:


> Not sure if this was posted but the BOOB website is up for Panasonic >>>Click Here]




Thanks for posting the link. In addition to Panasonic's public web site, I've been able to exclusively add the following information on our dedicated VIERA Smart website:


 more technical information on the technology advancements pf the 2012 lines


 Panasonic's production schedule and launch dates for each VIERA Smart TV


 Our pre-sale special offers


 Our newly launched .pdf data sheet features more specs, technical information and photos.

-Robert 



dsskid said:


> Robert,
> Your 65" Vt50 and 65" Gt30 are both $3,999?


You are too fast, I was in the final stages of setting our prices and you got to the page just before it saved my last price reduction on the 65" GT50. All is fixed now and I added one more page with more to come shortly as I keep upgrading information as it flows into me.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid

Robert Zohn said:


> Thanks for posting the link. In addition to Panasonic's public web site, I've been able to exclusively add the following information on our dedicated VIERA Smart website:
> 
> 
> more technical information on the technology advancements pf the 2012 lines
> 
> 
> Panasonic's production schedule and launch dates for each VIERA Smart TV
> 
> 
> Our pre-sale special offers
> 
> 
> Our newly launched .pdf data sheet features more specs, technical information and photos.
> 
> -Robert
> 
> 
> 
> You are too fast, I was in the final stages of setting our prices and you got to the page just before it saved my last price reduction on the 65" GT50. All is fixed now and I added one more page with more to come shortly as I keep upgrading information as it flows into me.
> 
> -Robert


I just wanted to make sure you hadn't made an error that could impact you.


----------



## cleveland plasma

With Panasonic new web site up, this has to be THE FIRST time a manufacturer has had so much information on there personal web site. The pages keep going down, and down further. I wish the other manufacturers would jump on board. 
.
http://panasonic.net/avc/viera/us2012/product/vt_plasma.html


----------



## cphillips82

Some great info in this thread! Robert (or anyone), have you heard anything about a mid year VT50 greater than 65"? I've read a couple rumors here and there but would love to know if you have any info on that yet. Thanks much!


----------



## cleveland plasma

NaDa  I am starting to feel that a larger than 65" plasma for a good price will not happen in plasma  Maybe they can jump to a 70" but not much more. I could be wrong, but usually I am not. The plasma would be to heavy and probably to fragile bigger than 65"


----------



## mechman

I don't know if anyone noticed or not but the pdf link was dead. I fixed it. :T


----------



## cphillips82

man i really hope they are able to squeeze out a 70"! i'm coming from a 55" currently and would just prefer a little more wow factor with the size of my next screen. i really want the VT50 but if theres nothing larger than 65" i'll have to consider the 70" Sharp with local dimming thats coming this year -- hopefully it will be comparable to the current Elite. Come on Panasonic make my decision easy!


----------



## Robert Zohn

Here's some great CES video interviews of mine.





















Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just today I was given most detailed specs and much of the technology advancements explained. 

I made a pdf data sheet with all of the latest information.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## jeffmule

Robert I see you have the St50 listed as arriving at your business tommorow! Will we have a review up the same day?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Jeff, they are delayed by one week so we're expecting them next week. It may not on 2/27, but should be in one day next week.

I'd like to run the panel for at least a few days to stabilize the pdp and ten we'll do a full evaluation report. I have very high expectations for this year's TVs.

Stay tuned....

-Robert


----------



## jeffmule

Robert Zohn said:


> Jeff, they are delayed by one week so we're expecting them next week. It may not on 2/27, but should be in one day next week.
> 
> I'd like to run the panel for at least a few days to stabilize the pdp and ten we'll do a full evaluation report. I have very high expectations for this year's TVs.
> 
> Stay tuned....
> 
> -Robert


TY Robert. I am surprised to hear they delayed them. Retailers supplys have been dried up for awhile. You would think they would want to release them as soon as possible to stop the shortage.


I look forward to your evaluation next week.


----------



## MikeBiker

Robert Zohn said:


> Just today I was given most detailed specs and much of the technology advancements explained.
> 
> I made a pdf data sheet with all of the latest information.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Robert


Robert, I noticed that the VT series displays are significantly heavier than the equivalent GT/ST displays of the same screen size. What is the extra weight due to?


----------



## cleveland plasma

jeffmule said:


> I am surprised to hear they delayed them. Retailers supplys have been dried up for awhile. You would think they would want to release them as soon as possible to stop the shortage.


You are not kidding, the Panasonic's are all about gone. However like every year they can get delayed, then they could get delayed again. Seen it happen to some models for up to 6 months  Hopefully there will be no issues this year from any manufacturer


----------



## Robert Zohn

jeffmule said:


> TY Robert. I am surprised to hear they delayed them. Retailers supplys have been dried up for awhile. You would think they would want to release them as soon as possible to stop the shortage.
> 
> I look forward to your evaluation next week.


From my shipping confirmations we are scheduled to receive ST50s, UT50s and several of the new LCD/LED models this week!!!

Unfortunately, I'm in Orlando FL at a trade convention. My techs will set them up for break-in so they will be ready for our early evaluation. We're doing pre and post calibration comparisons against the ST30, GT30 and VT30 as well as a few other popular high-end displays.

Stand by another week for our evaluations.

-Robert 



MikeBiker said:


> Robert, I noticed that the VT series displays are significantly heavier than the equivalent GT/ST displays of the same screen size. What is the extra weight due to?


The extra weight is mostly due to the VT50's single sheet of glass. Also I can't confirm this, but was told by a reliable source that the VT50 has a bigger power supply and that would add some weight.

I'll learn more this week and post my findings.

-Robert


----------



## expresso

I am waiting on some feedback on a 42 inch model - cant decide between the UT50 or the LED model - 

I am really hoping the UT50 would be at least as good as last years ST30 which i missed getting waiting for the new ones and they never made a 42 inch ST50 now - 

anxious to hear results on the LED model also -


----------



## Travis T

I can't wait to see some tests/reviews of these. I kept talking myself out of buying a a 60st30, hopefully this year's equivalent will be better. I managed to resist spending the money even with some of the great prices right before the superbowl, looks like 2011 model tv prices are a little higher now. Time to play the waiting game for the 2012's to drop in price, and it'll give me more time to choose between Panasonic/Samsung plasmas and a Sharp LCD/LED. :devil:


----------



## cleveland plasma

UT50 and ST50 are starting to roll in the US now. 50" and 55" sizes so far.


----------



## expresso

When do you think a review would be done on the UT models ?


----------



## cleveland plasma

Very soon


----------



## expresso

thanks - i would think a review of a UT 50 inch would be the same also for the UT 42 inch ?


----------



## cleveland plasma

yep, close enough anyway.........


----------



## johnblowcls

Hi could owners or salesman post video/photo with st50 playing a movie?


----------



## mechman

johnblowcls said:


> Hi could owners or salesman post video/photo with st50 playing a movie?


That would not be a good way to show the performance of a display. Way too many factors that have to be accounted for... :scratchchin: if you need to see one I'd suggest going to your local retailer or waiting for user reviews to start coming out.


----------



## expresso

I know this is the 2012 Plasma section - but is there a 2012 LED LCD Panasonic section here also ?

i cant seem to find it - i am stuck between a UT50 42 inch and the ET5 42 inch LED from panasonic - 

i waiting on both TV reviews before i decide - worried about day time use - which is why i like to get reviews from the LED also - cant seem to find any section for the led pannys -


----------



## Robert Zohn

We just put up some photos of the ST50s on our Facebook page and we've been breaking-in a few since early this week. I should have our review posted this evening on HTS.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## OZZIERP

i am way interested in the review of the new Panasonics still have an old 42 that works great just way behind in tech.


----------



## Robert Zohn

OZZIERP, stay tuned, I plan on completing our evaluation and have it published this evening on HTS.

-Robert


----------



## johnblowcls

It will be and the small shootout on the famous wall between st50 vs st/gt30?


----------



## Robert Zohn

John, tonight review is mostly the ST50 by itself. 

By the end of March we're do another evaluation that will be a comparison on our famous Shoot-out wall that will include Panasonic's GT50, LG's PM9700 and Samsung's D8000 pdp in the mix.

-Robert


----------



## johnblowcls

As usual you and your team provide people the fastest and usefull info in the business.Thank you!Can't wait this evening to see them performing.


----------



## OZZIERP

Thanks for the time and effort it will be appreciated.


----------



## johnblowcls

ok let's see the st50 at work


----------



## Black Ops

I have started a thread regarding the calibration I performed on my GT50 in the "Video Calibration" section of the forum. 

*Black Ops "Day" GT50 Settings*
*Black Ops "Night" GT50 Settings*


----------



## Rukk

I was gonna pull the trigger on an ST50 (50" for the bedroom) this past week until I realized what time of year it is. Panny's usually come out near the end of the 1st quarter so that means price reductions on the outgoing year models. I'm betting the set will go down about a hundred bucks if I wait until February.


----------

